
Baby names in England and Wales: 2015 - grahamel
https://www.ons.gov.uk/peoplepopulationandcommunity/birthsdeathsandmarriages/livebirths/bulletins/babynamesenglandandwales/2015
======
vixen99
Only two boys' names feature as the most popular in the 10 regions comprising
England and Wales. These are Oliver (in 8 regions) and Muhammad (most popular
in 2 regions).

As with the boys, only two girls' names feature as the most popular in the 10
regions comprising England and Wales. These are Amelia (in 8 regions) and
Olivia (most popular in 2 regions).

